# Power Adaptor for BSNL Modem



## paid (Mar 20, 2008)

My BSNL Type-1 UTStar Modem power adaptor has blown off I tried for alternative but couldnt get from market. will DC Adaptor work or suggest some solution.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Goto local BSNL office & ask them to give a new one.

Most of the times they give it absolutely free, but sometimes some corrupted officer will ask u for 100 Rs may be. *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2008)

If your modem is on rental....than you should get it for free.


----------



## paid (Mar 22, 2008)

I had purchased the modem so no hope of support from BSNL


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2008)

paid said:


> I had purchased the modem so no hope of support from BSNL


Than you have to buy from local market. care to buy of same power rating.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 23, 2008)

paid said:


> My BSNL Type-1 UTStar Modem power adaptor has blown off I tried for alternative but couldnt get from market. will DC Adaptor work or suggest some solution.


check if ur previous adapter was giving a DC output..
Then u can use a DC adapter...or else even AC adapters are available in market...make sure to have correct power ratings.


----------

